# not very happy



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got a call from james wife who just left him and i found some things out aparently she has told me that moonlight is more like 11 years old not good for a female to breed at this age and she also told me that snowflake is more like almost 13 i asked why are you telling me this now and not when i bought them she told me her ex told her it,s not our problem it,s his and she told me that with them now split she wanted to be honest with the local breeders so i am going to call him up and have a few words with him after i cool down


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be very frustrating! Just use caution and remember there are always two sides to either story. I wish you luck! If it does turn out to be fact and you purchased the birds from him you could charge him for false information and get your money back.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well fortunately he showed them in the london bird show so if needed i can ask a couple that i no to check up on them i would never sell them but i am sure going to let others no if this is true


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope you get to the bottom of things for the sake of these birds  Imagine if they are in fact that old the danger of breeding them  Very irresponsible of him if he did in fact lie about their age!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That's horrible and dangerous. I'd be scared to buy and breed adult birds. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well i hope she is just being spiteful instead of correct....thats terrible tho if it is true....poor moonlight could have been in real danger breeding!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't be happy at all about that. 

Did you know how old they were when you got them, if so he's lied right to your face - it's a low thing to do, especially when it comes to breeding and the risks it could put the 'tiels in. (even though you weren't to know - but HE DID!)


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Let me know what happens with James Allen. If there's any problems that you need a hand with give me a call. I'm quite adept at helping people who lie see things my way. Its a natural gift and a special people skill i've honed over the years.
Mikey


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

If it is true, I think that is called "fraud", and he could be arrested for that. If you find it is true, I would seek legal help. I hope it's not true, but those things do happen. I hope you will remain in control of your emotions. Let the legal people do their thing.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just called james he apoligized for the trouble his wife is causing and he has assured me they are 3 years old in fact he has records that can prove it he has showed the birds in london ontario at the bird show there so even the london bird club has records as well he did ask if i could forward him the email his wife sent him so he can put a stop to this so that is what i will do after he sends me the proof


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That must be a huge relief to you Allen. Unfortunate that his divorce is spilling over to you though. Kudos for keeping a level head about it all. I hope that he is able to put a stop to it all!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i am still going to wait to see the proof before i send him the email his wife sent me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! It never ceases to amaze me the depths that some people sink to in an effort to hurt another. They didn't look like old birds to me. I'm glad that turned out not to be true.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am to he is contacting the london club as he is a member there


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i had a feeling it was malice.....but of course i could have been wrong...as sad as it is she did that....im glad for ur sake she was wrong...and ur right to get the proof before u agree to anything.....with all these lies thrown around u need it!!


----------

